# It will heal before one's wedding



## Maroseika

In Russian there is expression до свадьбы заживет, literally '*it will heal before your wedding'*. It is used when somebody (usually a child) hurts himslef slightly.
So far I managed to find only one parallel, in Spanish and German:
*Se va a cicatrizar la herida antes de que te cases.*
*Bis zur Heirat wird es schon wieder gut sein*.

I wonder is there any other language using this idea of wedding in the similar sayings?


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek too:
«Μέχρι να παντρευτείς θα γιάνει»
'mexri na pandref'tis θa 'ʝani
lit. "until you marry, it'll be healed"
It's a proverb very common in rural areas


----------



## Maroseika

Thanks, great!
Is this 'you' addressed to a male or female? Does this 'marry' mean a man or woman marrying, or both?


----------



## apmoy70

Maroseika said:


> Thanks, great!
> Is this 'you' addressed to a male or female?


Both


Maroseika said:


> Does this 'marry' mean a man or woman marrying, or both?


That's a bit complicated. The verb «παντρεύομαι» (pand'revome)-->_to get married_, derives from the Hellenistic one «ὑπανδρεύομαι» (hŭpăn'dreuŏmæ)-->lit. _to be under a man, subject to him _metaph. _to get married_ which was (obviously) reserved only for women, e.g. St. Paul in his epistle to the Romans writes (7:2): "For the woman which hath  an husband is bound by the law to her husband so long as he liveth; but  if the husband be dead, she is loosed from the law of her husband" (KJV)
«ἡ γὰρ ὕπανδρος γυνὴ τῷ ζῶντι ἀνδρὶ δέδεται νόμῳ· ἐὰν δὲ ἀποθάνῃ ὁ ἀνήρ, κατήργηται ἀπὸ τοῦ νόμου τοῦ ἀνδρός»
The verb for men was «νυμφεύομαι» (nŭm'pʰeuŏmæ, nim'fevome in modern pronunciation)-->lit. _to take a bride_ metaph. _to marry a woman_.
Nowadays, the verb «παντρεύομαι» (pand'revome) has merged with «νυμφεύομαι» (nim'fevome) and is used by both sexes.


----------



## Maroseika

Thank you for explanation, Apmoy.

One more question, though: is this saying used in respect of the children or adults as well, and more of makes or females or it doesn't matter?


----------



## Rallino

In Turkey, the expression 'Evlenince geçer' (When you get married, it will go away) is - actually _was_ used for a totally different situation. It was used in rural areas for young girls who have pimple or acnes on any part of their body. I'm guessing what they meant was « When you marry, you'll have sex _(in many rural areas girls still don't have sex before marriage)_; thus you'll get rid of all the stress and stuff, so you won't have any more of those. » I'm not sure. By the way I haven't heard this saying for more than 10 years now.


----------



## Maroseika

Very interesting, thanks.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese (and I hated to hear this when I was a child): Antes de casar, sara. (Before [you] marry, [it] [will] heal[s].)


----------



## Maroseika

Thank you, Jazyk. Is it used equally for boys and girls? Is it used for adults?


----------



## jazyk

It can be said to boys and girls, since there is no adjective there that should agree with a noun. I don't think it's something usually said to unmarried adults.


----------



## apmoy70

Maroseika said:


> One more question, though: is this saying used in respect of the children or adults as well, and more of makes or females or it doesn't matter?


It's said to children irrelevant of sex, I can't even imagine saying it to adults it would sound awkward


----------



## Maroseika

Thank you very much for you replies, Jazik and Apmoy.


----------



## Fericire

Here in south Brazil, the most common is "Quando casar, sara" (When [you] marry, [it] [will] heal[s]).


----------



## Maroseika

Looks like it has quite different sense than Portugal _Antes de casar, sara._: 

It will heal *before *you marry vs *because *you marry.

Is it true? What's exactly it mean, if so? Also kind of acne, like in Greek?


----------



## jazyk

Both Fericire and I are from Brazil. I am from Sao Paulo state.

Quando = when.
Antes = before.

There's no _because_ there_. Because _is _porque_.


----------



## Maroseika

Well, it is absolutely clear, that quando means when. But I understood this as it would heal *after* one marries, and not as *by the time when* one marries.
Was I wrong?


----------



## jazyk

I don't know. As I said, I'm more familiar with the version with _antes._


----------



## Maroseika

But as a native, what do you think about the variant with _cuando_? Do you understand it as "after", or "by the time when"?


----------



## origumi

Exists in Hebrew too: עד החתונה זה יעבור = before (your) wedding it will heal. Sounds like a borrowing from European language, either via Yiddish, or directly from Russian, or similarly.


----------



## jazyk

I understand it as _after_.


----------



## bibax

Czech:

_to boy:_ To se (ti) zahojí, než se oženíš.

_to girl:_ To se (ti) zahojí, než se vdáš.

_It will heal before (you) marry._
_to marry_ - different verb used for men (ženiti se) and women (vdáti se).


----------



## Maroseika

jazyk said:


> I understand it as _after_.



So it is somehow a result of the marriage?


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog:  This phrase is seldom used by people.   The verb "heal" will be replaced by " to forget" in Tagalog translation.  Malilimutan din pagkatapos ng Kasalan.


----------

